# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  Girls vs Guys...

## Total Eclipse

So this is how it works, we start at the number *50* 

- Girls minus 3 
- guys add 3. 

If the girls get to 0 they win, if the guys get to 100, they win. Also you can't post over and over in a row. 8-)

Soooo . Go

50

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

*53*

----------


## huppypuppy

53

----------


## CityofAngels

I'm not man enough to deserve to reduce the number.

----------


## grimmnaux

56!

----------


## Sym

53!

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

56!  :Tongue:

----------


## Skippy

there's 2 56's! .....59?

----------


## Nelly

56

----------


## Member11

59 :: 





> If the girls get to 0 they win, if the guys get to 100, they win. Also you can't post over and over in a row. 8-)



Not to nitpick, :Tongue:  but wouldn't either side get to their number since 3 doesn't go into 100 evenly?

----------


## Sparrow

^true...guess you just need to surpass the number first?

56

----------


## Anteros

53

----------


## L

50

----------


## L

> 59
> 
> 
> Not to nitpick, but wouldn't either side get to their number since 3 doesn't go into 100 evenly?



lol

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

53  ::):

----------


## L

50

----------


## Anteros

47

----------


## L

> 47



??

----------


## Member11

> ^true...guess you just need to surpass the number first?







> oops was meant to be 5, but do as sparrow says



Okies....44 ::

----------


## Sparrow

41

----------


## L

What are we counting in?

----------


## Member11

41





> What are we counting in?



In 3s.

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

44. :d

----------


## Koalafan

47  ::

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

50! Status quo!

----------


## Cam

53

----------


## Chocolate

50

----------


## Member11

53

----------


## Sagan

56

----------


## rachelchloe

53.(:

----------


## Cam

56

----------


## Chantellabella

53

----------


## Trendsetter

56

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

59

----------


## Nelly

56

----------


## Member11

59

----------


## Cam

62

----------


## Member11

65

----------


## Cam

68

----------


## Marleywhite

65

----------


## rachelchloe

Soo. Everyone that keeps on posting again and again, I don't think thats how its supposed to work?

----------


## applepie689

62

----------


## Marleywhite

59 :d

----------


## Nelly

56

----------


## Marleywhite

53

----------


## Yellow

50

----------


## Marleywhite

47

----------


## Member11

50

----------


## Marleywhite

47

----------


## Member11

50

----------


## Marleywhite

47  :Kiss:

----------


## L

I'm confused....

----------


## Member11

50 ::

----------


## Marleywhite

:8):  47

----------


## Member11

50 ::

----------


## meepie

47

----------


## panda

44

----------


## Marleywhite

41  ::

----------


## Member11

44 :Pirate:

----------


## Marleywhite

:Tongue:  41

----------


## Member11

44:razz:

----------


## Marleywhite

41 :Eyebrow:

----------


## Member11

44 :Kiss:

----------


## Anteros

41. :grin:

----------


## Yellow

38

----------


## Marleywhite

35  :Hug:

----------


## Anteros

32  :Penguin:

----------


## Member11

35 ::

----------


## Marleywhite

32  ::

----------


## rachelchloe

29?

----------


## Marleywhite

26

----------


## rachelchloe

23!

----------


## Marleywhite

17

----------


## Member11

20 :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Anteros

17  ::

----------


## Member11

20 ::

----------


## Chantellabella

17

----------


## Trendsetter

20

----------


## Member11

23 :Poke:

----------


## Marleywhite

20  ::

----------


## Yellow

17

----------


## Marleywhite

14

----------


## Ironman

17

----------


## Yellow

14

----------


## Marleywhite

11

----------


## Yellow

8

----------


## Marleywhite

5

----------


## Yellow

2

----------


## Marleywhite

-1 and/or 0 ::

----------


## Daniel C

Wait a moment. It said you had to get to zero. You're at -1 at the moment. That means you haven't really won.  ::D:

----------


## PHD in Ebonics

34

----------


## Yellow

Did we win?  ::):  phd is confusing me

----------


## Marleywhite

PHD is annoying

----------


## PHD in Ebonics

wow, sore loser...

----------


## Katie

> Did we win?  phd is confusing me




yes we did

----------


## Member11

Round one goes to the girls, now round two...

----------

